# Conversation photos



## dannler (9/11/14)

hey guys, just a quick question......

why in a normal thread can one upload i file straight from the computer/phone he/she is using

BUT

when in a conversation, one must upload the photo via a URL link..... why can the conversation uploading be the same as the uploading in a thread? it so much easier... or am i missing something?


----------



## Silver (9/11/14)

Not sure why you are observing that @dannler 
In a conversation - I can also upload directly from my computer

Here is what I see in one of my conversations
I just click on the button marked "Upload File"


----------



## dannler (9/11/14)

i only have that option when im typing in a thread, but with private messages i dont have that option


----------



## Silver (9/11/14)

Really strange @dannier
I have no clue why your editor is different.

Perhaps try log out of Ecigssa and log back in again with your username and password.


----------



## dannler (9/11/14)

another example


----------



## dannler (9/11/14)

i log in and out every time


----------



## Silver (9/11/14)

Perhaps try logging out, then clearing your browser cache - then closing your browser - then open it and log back in again.

Also, what browser are you using?

If that doesnt work then I am out of ideas - will need one of the more technically minded Admins to offer their opinions.
@Alex, @Gizmo


----------



## dannler (9/11/14)

im using google chrome


----------



## Silver (9/11/14)

Me too @dannler 
Sorry man, I have no idea how to help you resolve that.
Hang on - and hopefully someone else can give you an idea

Do me a favour if you wouldnt mind - when you are next at another PC setup - say at a friend - or at work - try it with a totally different browser etc - let us know if its still the same.


----------



## dannler (9/11/14)

my phone, android is the same


----------



## Riddle (9/11/14)

I've used Google Chrome before on the Forum as well and everything seemed fine. Maybe try @Silver suggestion. Hopefully that works

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## dannler (9/11/14)

just tried it.... no luck hey


----------



## Alex (9/11/14)

dannler said:


> hey guys, just a quick question......
> 
> why in a normal thread can one upload i file straight from the computer/phone he/she is using
> 
> ...


Do you have Adobe Flash installed?


----------



## dannler (9/11/14)

yes i do, the latest


----------



## Matt (9/11/14)

I also don't have that option with a private conversation. @Silver your screenshot doesnt seem to be a private conversation but the normal forum or am i seeing it wrong?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex (9/11/14)

Matt said:


> I also don't have that option with a private conversation. @Silver your screenshot doesnt seem to be a private conversation but the normal forum or am i seeing it wrong?



I think it may only be available for staff.


----------



## kimbo (9/11/14)

Alex said:


> I think it may only be available for staff.


 I have it in PM and the open forum


----------



## Alex (9/11/14)

kimbo said:


> I have it in PM and the open forum



Ok there goes that theory then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (9/11/14)

Alex said:


> Ok there goes that theory then



Maybe over some amount of posts?


----------



## Alex (9/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Maybe over some amount of posts?



Mus


kimbo said:


> I have it in PM and the open forum


@kimbo I found out why you can upload in a PM: You are an Ecig Donor:

@dannler and @Matt, It's not allowed for registered users, it's a permission thing.


----------



## kimbo (9/11/14)

Alex said:


> Mus
> 
> I found out why you can upload in a PM: You are an Ecig Donor:
> 
> @dannler and @Matt, It's not allowed for registered users, it's a permission thing.



ok thank you


----------



## dannler (9/11/14)

but why? its such a shlep to pm a guy photos. need to upload it to photobucket and only then can i link the photo, what is the permission reason for that?


----------



## Alex (9/11/14)

dannler said:


> but why? its such a shlep to pm a guy photos. need to upload it to photobucket and only then can i link the photo, what is the permission reason for that?



I can change it, but I'm not gonna, not without consulting the other admin guys first.


----------



## dannler (9/11/14)

ha ha cool, cause im used to another forum where you upload the photos directly,simple,quick and easy...


----------



## Silver (9/11/14)

Cool @dannler 

Thanks @Alex for the help


----------



## bjorncoetsee (9/11/14)

I have the same problem


----------



## Gizmo (9/11/14)

FIXED

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dannler (9/11/14)

Thank you


----------



## Dubz (10/11/14)

Alex said:


> Mus
> 
> @kimbo I found out why you can upload in a PM: You are an Ecig Donor:
> 
> @dannler and @Matt, It's not allowed for registered users, it's a permission thing.



I'm a noob and I have the option available to me - please don't take it away from me now


----------

